# Rotala rotundifolia is growing horizontally and diagonally



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

My rotala is growing horizontally and diagonally. What's more strange is that it's growing against the flow.








I originally planted it on point 1 then it sent a branch on the back that crept horizontally to point 2. It has taken root there, grew some normal (vertical) branches and then continued diagonally downwards to the front and now diagonally upwards to the right. Didn't know that rotala can be this fascinating in propagating themselves.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

ye a lot of plants grow diagonally 
especially in higher light tanks etc..


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> ye a lot of plants grow diagonally
> especially in higher light tanks etc..


The strange thing is that it sent the branch towards the back where its so dark that even my anubias was having a hard time (the hydro japan covered most of that area) and then it sort of made a u-turn and crept towards the middle.

When seen from above, this is how the rotala traveled:


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

yep plants will do cool stuff for light


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> yep plants will do cool stuff for light


Agree!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

This is how that plant reproduces - it sends branches out, with aerial roots, so it can anchor itself as it travels. I have found that some random Rotalas do that consistently, until they cover all of the substrate. And, others just grow straight up. When I want the horizontal growth they grow straight up, and when I want straight up, they grow horizontal. I haven't figured out how to make them follow my orders! So, I just switched to other plants.


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> This is how that plant reproduces - it sends branches out, with aerial roots, so it can anchor itself as it travels. I have found that some random Rotalas do that consistently, until they cover all of the substrate. And, others just grow straight up. When I want the horizontal growth they grow straight up, and when I want straight up, they grow horizontal. I haven't figured out how to make them follow my orders! So, I just switched to other plants.


Lol! it's like they have a mind of their own.


----------

